# Is Parallel Width Significant In A Milling Vise?



## dogma (Jun 5, 2016)

I have noticed that 6" long parallels are commonly available in widths from 1/8" - 1/2" and am wondering if this dimension is a significant parameter for any operation when using a milling vise?  Thicker parallels seem attractive from the point of view of being less likely to fall over when positioning work.  There is also the obvious issue of needing clearance when making a through hole near a jaw.  Are there other considerations?  Is there a compelling reason for a hobbyist to have parallels in multiple widths?

For example, when squaring rough stock, is parallel width significant in terms of wanting contact as close to the edges of the stock as possible?  Or is it irrelevant because the primary referance surface for rough stock is the fixed jaw?


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 5, 2016)

The width of a parallel makes no difference on it's performance as it is a parallel . It lifts your piece off your vise base and that is it . Sometimes a drilled hole may interfere with your parallel so slide it out of the way before you drill thru . Do they fall over ? Not with double back tape .


----------



## talvare (Jun 5, 2016)

dogma said:


> Is there a compelling reason for a hobbyist to have parallels in multiple widths?



In my opinion, yes there is. There have been many instances when the part I'm machining is thinner than a 1/2" parallel. I have 1/2", 1/8" and wavy parallels and have used all of them.

Ted


----------



## chips&more (Jun 5, 2016)

If you are not already a toolaholic. Now is the perfect time to start. Avoid all the head scratching and just buy all the widths you can find.


----------



## dulltool17 (Jun 5, 2016)

I use a thin film of oil between the parallels and the vise jaws.  Keeps them from falling over and doesn't interfere with work=holding or positioning.


----------



## Andre (Jun 5, 2016)

I use a small coil spring to keep them against the vise jaw. I have a magnet stuck to the top of my box I keep the spring stuck to.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jun 6, 2016)

The only thing the different thickness parallels does is give you more or less space between them when tightening your part in the vise, that's all. Naturally if you want to mill a 1/2 inch wide slot centered in a 1 inch wide piece you would not use parallels that are 1/2 inch thick. Capish??

"Billy G"


----------



## Dan_S (Jun 7, 2016)

In a vise, you won't see a difference. Thick parallels come into their own when you are working directly on the table. As you hinted at, because they are thicker they won't fall over.

If you get thicker ones, don't wast your money on a full set, just get a few pairs that's all you will probably ever need.


----------



## kwoodhands (Dec 23, 2016)

dogma said:


> I have noticed that 6" long parallels are commonly available in widths from 1/8" - 1/2" and am wondering if this dimension is a significant parameter for any operation when using a milling vise?  Thicker parallels seem attractive from the point of view of being less likely to fall over when positioning work.  There is also the obvious issue of needing clearance when making a through hole near a jaw.  Are there other considerations?  Is there a compelling reason for a hobbyist to have parallels in multiple widths?
> 
> For example, when squaring rough stock, is parallel width significant in terms of wanting contact as close to the edges of the stock as possible?  Or is it irrelevant because the primary referance surface for rough stock is the fixed jaw?



Often thin parallels come in handy when drilling. I have 6" x 1/8" , 6" x 1/32" and 1/4" parallels . These are in two sizes, 3x8" ,1/2",5/8",3/4" 7/8" both 3" and 6" long. The 1/4" parallels are shop made and not machined, just cut from bar stock.
Cut banding iron for parallel separators. You will find 1/2" or 5/8" banding iron discarded at many box stores.
I cut 6" lengths and bend them to whatever width is needed. Also the packing "peas" come in handy as separators, also free with every order from your tooling supplier.

mike


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 23, 2016)

Part of it may depend on just what the bottom surface of the workpiece is like. Sometimes there is access only to a narrow shoulder, so you need a thin parallel. Other times, the surface can be a little rough and you want a mean average of as much of the surface as possible. Then you want wide parallels. I'm sure there are other reasons, otherwise you wouldn't see so many on the market. But those are two reasons that popped into my mind.


----------



## roadie33 (Dec 23, 2016)

I have 3 sets and use all of them. It depends on how you are needing to mill something that will determine what type to use.
As for keeping the smaller parallels from falling over, I use a 8" zip tie.
Just barely zip it and it makes a perfect plastic spring to keep them separated against the vise jaws.


----------

